# WaKü Steuerung über Asus Maximus VIII Ranger



## Becks_Macht (18. Dezember 2017)

*WaKü Steuerung über Asus Maximus VIII Ranger*

Moin Moin,

da ich nun endlich meine WaKü zum laufen bringen konnte geht es jetzt um die Steuerung, bzw erstmal um die Anschluss der Lüfter.

Ich habe einen Kreislauf:
PWM-Pumpe -> Graka -> 1. Radiator mit 4x120er PWM Lüfter-> CPU -> 2.  Radiator mit 4x120er PWM Lüfter -> Temperatursensor -> Pumpe

Die 8 Lüfter laufen über einen PWM Verteiler von Phobya. Aktuell ist der an dem PIN für den CPU-Lüfter angeschlossen -> ist das richtig?
Die WaPu habe ich an dem vorgesehenden PIN angeschlossen. Die macht doch eigentlich eh nur eine Geschwindigkeit, oder?

Mein Plan ist jetzt:
Wassertemperatur über das Board auslesen und die Lüfter endsprechend steuern.
Leider kann ich im BIOS nicht den Temp-Sensor für die CPU verändern, also die Quelle. Und wenn ich die Lüfter auf einen Chassie PIN lege startet der PC nicht weil kein CPU-Lüfter angeschlossen ist.

Wie würdet ihr dieses Setup anschliessen?


----------



## Venom89 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü Steuerung über Asus Maximus VIII Ranger*



Becks_Macht schrieb:


> Moin Moin,


Hi 



Becks_Macht schrieb:


> Die 8 Lüfter laufen über einen PWM Verteiler von Phobya. Aktuell ist der an dem PIN für den CPU-Lüfter angeschlossen -> ist das richtig?
> Die WaPu habe ich an dem vorgesehenden PIN angeschlossen. Die macht doch eigentlich eh nur eine Geschwindigkeit, oder?



Hat der Hub einen zusätzlichen stromanschluss? 8 Lüfter würde ich nicht von einem Port am MB versorgen lassen.

Um welche Pumpe geht es denn?



Becks_Macht schrieb:


> Mein Plan ist jetzt:
> Wassertemperatur über das Board auslesen und die Lüfter endsprechend steuern.
> Leider kann ich im BIOS nicht den Temp-Sensor für die CPU verändern, also die Quelle. Und wenn ich die Lüfter auf einen Chassie PIN lege startet der PC nicht weil kein CPU-Lüfter angeschlossen ist.
> 
> Wie würdet ihr dieses Setup anschliessen?



Die Meldung das kein CPU Lüfter erkannt wurde, kannst du im Bios abschalten. (Auf ignore setzen)
Dann kannst du auch nach Wassertemp regeln.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## claster17 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü Steuerung über Asus Maximus VIII Ranger*



Becks_Macht schrieb:


> Und wenn ich die Lüfter auf einen Chassie PIN lege startet der PC nicht weil kein CPU-Lüfter angeschlossen ist.



Das lässt sich beheben, indem du die Überwachung des CPU_FAN abstellst.


----------



## Acandri (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü Steuerung über Asus Maximus VIII Ranger*

Von wo du das PWM-Signal nimmst bleibt sich in diesem Falle egal. Wenn dein MB zwingend was auf dem CPU-Pin haben möchte, dann halt von dort (zur Not halt einen der 8 Lüfter auf den CPU-Pin).

Was der extra Pumpen-Pin auf dem MB macht mußt du bei den jeweiligen Board nachlesen.
In der Regel wird die Pumpe aber auch von diesem mit einem PWM-Signal angesteuert was bei manchen Pumpen Probleme macht.

Die Alphacool VPP655 hat z.B. große Probleme mit dem PWM-Signal von modernen MB´s (dem Hersteller bekannt).
Der Nachfolger, die VPP755, hat da auch ihre Probleme (Lüfter-Pin und Pumpe-Pin). Diese 2 Pumpen am besten gar nicht über PWM laufen lassen.

Ob dein MB einen externen Temperaturfühler verwerten kann mußt du nachschauen.


----------



## claster17 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü Steuerung über Asus Maximus VIII Ranger*



Acandri schrieb:


> Die Alphacool VPP655 hat z.B. große Probleme mit dem PWM-Signal von modernen MB´s (dem Hersteller bekannt).
> Der Nachfolger, die VPP755, hat da auch ihre Probleme (Lüfter-Pin und Pumpe-Pin). Diese 2 Pumpen am besten gar nicht über PWM laufen lassen.



Stattdessen könnte man eine Aquacomputer D5 PWM (wurde ab Werk entsprechend modifiziert) nehmen, wenn es denn eine Pumpe mit PWM sein muss.


----------



## Becks_Macht (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü Steuerung über Asus Maximus VIII Ranger*

Hallo,

ich wollte heute erstmal etwas WoT daddeln, ca 2Std.
Jetzt habe folgende Temps im System: (Ich hoffe das File hochladen geht)

Ich weiß bei HW Monitor nicht welches der Sensor ist den ich angeschlossen habe.
Kann mir das jemand sagen?
Und der TMPIN7 ist auf 76° gestiegen, ich weiß nicht was das ist.
Die Schläuche sind handwarm, keine 50-76° wie in dem Log.
Das System ist noch nicht übertaktet und so angeschlossen wie oben beschrieben


----------



## Wolfgang75 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü Steuerung über Asus Maximus VIII Ranger*

Wer sagt dir das TMPIN7 deine Wassertemperatur ist?
Nehm doch einfach AI Suite3 nur für die Lüftersteuerung,4 Lüfter pro Anschluss und die Lüfterkurve mit dem Temperatursensor einstellen,fertig.
Deine GPU liegt max bei 31°,da wird die Wassertemperatur nie über 30° gewesen sein.


----------



## Becks_Macht (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü Steuerung über Asus Maximus VIII Ranger*

Hi,
hab ja garnicht gesagt das die Wassertemp von TMPIN7 gemessen wird, das wasser ist handwarm, ca 30°.
Die Lüfter hab ich alle zusamen mit einem Hub von Phobya an einem PIN und nen extra Stromanschluss.
Ich finde es nur doof das man bei HW Monitor nicht sieht welcher sensor was ist. und der Sensor mir 76° macht mir halt sorgen.
Ich meine das wa früher, unter Luftkühlung nicht so, kann mich aber täuschen.


----------

